# Need Advice



## RAD COM (Mar 3, 2019)

I took a somewhat similar path many years ago. I worked as a cable TV installer and went to night school at a local junior college and got my certificate of completion in electrical construction. I also took electronics and NEC code reading courses. In 1988 California had 90,000 licensed contractors and 200,000 unlicensed, so they offered an amnesty of sorts where you could verify your own work experience. I wrote my work description up in such a vague manor that you couldn't tell I'd actually never wired a 120 volt circuit before. They accepted my application and I passed the trade section but failed the business section. I had no idea what a profit & loss statement was, much less balance sheet.

This is when I went back to JC and took business law and accounting. These are the only two classes I needed to pass the state exam. Sure an MBA in business would be great. Maybe I could find some venture capital funding and start the next Mr. Sparky franchise? I had a client tell me once I should change my business name to Captain Electric and wear tights. If I wanted to focus all my work in West Hollywood it might work. Hey, they have a ton of money over there, maybe that's not such a bad idea.


----------

